# Yogurt



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I made yogurt for the first time. The taste was wonderful, however, the texture was not. I don't mind thin yogurt, as I expected that, but I couldn't even scoop the yogurt up with a spoon, kind of reminded me of egg whites or something. Can I fix it without adding powdered milk? I used up the vanilla I made already. Had to drink it. It was kind of weird texturwize, but tasted great. I have not used the plain yet. For my next batch, I'd like to make it better as I know my son, who won't drink plain goat milk, will eat tons of yogurt, and I'm sure he'll like this yogurt as it tasted far better than what we normally buy. 
Thanks
Anita


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,
I have the same problem with my son, he will not drink milk from a cup. But he loves plain yogurt, or cheese. 
Anyway, I've used powdered milk, but to get that jello style yogurt, I had better luck with gelatin. Some people strain as well(like chevre).

I just add a packet or two of gelatin(follow package directions) to taste. 

Also I've heard that the more total solids your milk has the firmer it will be.(Sometimes mine will come out not very thick other times, it's like jello, but I have to experiment more on my milk to determine if that's true as I generally mix my milk from low and high component does).
Megan


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll try the geletin. I'm looking for creamy, hopefully I'll get to that.
Anita


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

use either geletin or use the powdered goat milk in the baby isle at grocery store. Also some use jello so you already have strawberry etc.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I used plain gelatin...2 packets for 1 gallon of milk. I have found that I get the best texture if I add the gelatin (and the sugar, etc) when the milk is still cold and wisk it in well, then stir frequently with my wisk while the milk is heating and cooling. The recipe that I am using calls for heating the milk to 180-185, then cooling it (which I do in an ice-water bath) down to 125-130 before innoculating and then incubating at 122-130 (but no higher than 130 or you'll kill the culture) for 3 hours. I've had really great luck with the yogurt being a nice texture when I do it this way...not so good if I add the gelatin when the milk is already warm (it tends to be more lumpy then). I use the recipe and instructions in the "helpful links" sticky...Fankhauser's Cheese page and then it has stuff for newbies and I used the yogurt recipe there. Here's a direct link to it: http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/Cheese/yogurt_making/YOGURT2000.htm


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

What are you using for culture? It really is worth getting a direct set culture rather than using Dannon or other live culture yogurt. 
I like the thick, body mild type from dairy connection...
We do lots and lots of yogurt smoothies and frozen yogurt with yogurt made off plain milk fresh from the goat. Stir in the culture, let stand 12 hrs. in a water bath in the ice chest. The water bath is 120* going in. Most of it comes out spoonable, but if I know I want it thick like store bought I add gelatin (and vanilla and sugar most of those times). I think adding sugar and vanilla with no gelatin or extra pwdered milk makes it thinner with a slippery, stringy texture.
Don't y'all dissolve your gelatin in cold water before adding it to the hot milk? If you use 1/4-1/2 cup cold water per tbsp or pck of gelatin it will be easier!!! I buy plain gelatin in bulk now, but I thought the pcks had something about dissolving in cold water...


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Judith,
those cultures look very interesting. I didn't see on the website, though I might have missed it, but can they be re-cultured or do you have to use more of the purchased culture each time you make yogurt?


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

i just had good results with a direct-set culture I bought from Leeners.com.
My husband likes thin yogurt (he puts in on top of his saffron rice), but I like thicker American-style yogurt, and the Leener's is somewhere in between.


----------

